# Is the Amazon app having problems with everyone or is it just me?



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I swear the Amazon app is getting worse and worse after each update. Today the GPS kept going to slow and I had to keep pressing resume over and over again to keep my car in focus. Also the app kept restarting itself over and over again randomly and I had to clear the app data over 3 time just too finish my shift. I was getting very pissed off because it cost me at least 45 minutes of time dealing with these issues. Also this has been happening a lot lately and not just today. I am just getting really fed up with there app!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Do you have an iPhone?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

No I have a android!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hopefully s7 or s8 than


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

No I have a ZTE zmax pro.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> No I have a ZTE zmax pro.


Lol cheap $180 phone


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

S7 edge here. Same problem but it just happens once for every 2-3 blocks. App restarting or not responding. And my phone is usually very hot ( i have to mount it to air vent and turn AC on sometime) and drain battery fast. Nowadays i notice GPS does not work really well, specially at newly built area, it may point to 500 feet away


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Also have an edge. Keep your phone cool. It works fine since you have such good memory, the key is to not let the phone overheat. You know how Samsung's overheat


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

andvhbk said:


> Nowadays i notice GPS does not work really well, specially at newly built area, it may point to 500 feet away


These new developments suck ... New streets popping up everywhere ... The app sends you clearly maybe 2 or 3 blocks away ... Or tried to direct you through a swamp area that separates the street.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> No I have a ZTE zmax pro.


 Have the same phone....great CHEAP phone! Don't let these hacks tell you any different!  I only paid $100 for mine. 
Never had a problem until lately, so the answer is yes, i've been having to do the same crap every route lately.
Seems to almost always happen when i'm down to my last 10 deliveries or so, the GPS goes haywire.

What I do is just load the next delivery screen but don't select navigate, just follow the locator or you can follow the list instructions.

Now that I know others having the same problem sending feedback.


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Also have an edge. Keep your phone cool. It works fine since you have such good memory, the key is to not let the phone overheat. You know how Samsung's overheat


Yay it does restart my phone too. Specially when i put it in my pocket.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah my phone has been getting hot as well. It happens when the battery get towards 15% or so. I thought my phone was defective but I guess it has something to do with the Amazon app.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Even before I did flex the regular Amazon app used to screw up my old phone. Constantly got message Amazon has stopped working and my phone would freeze.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I installed the latest update and haven't seen any available blocks since. Every time they install the refresh button the app sucks. I'd rather not have it since all it does is cause problems with the app. World's biggest corporation and they have crap technical department.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Must have just been slow yesterday blocks are showing today


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Just use google maps or waze people.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I am just coming from a failed restaurant delivery block. After I signed in, I got the warehouse page wanting me to scan packages. I signed out and back in and now the app says it can't sync with my phone. There was no way for me to contact customer service since you have to do it from the app. Luckily, the local dispatcher called Amazon who called me to find out if there was an issue after I didn't acknowledge multiple deliveries. I explained what was going on and the agent let out an audible sigh telling me she's been on the phone all day with drivers with the same issues. It's still not fixed and as the original poster said, every update seems to increase the issues with this app. Very frustrating...


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm as yet unconvinced that the app does anything at all. I've had it for over a month now, and every single time I check it says that no blocks are available. I think it's just a ploy to use up memory on my phone for some unknown but surely nefarious purpose. Maybe they're using my phone's processing power to mine bitcoins? I'm not sure. Clearly nobody in Southern California is ordering anything from Amazon however, as there's not been any available work delivering items in the past month.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I stay busy at Riverside


----------



## GeGe (May 8, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> No I have a ZTE zmax pro.


Exactly, I could never get pass the sign in option. I don't know what comes after that. I get "can not load due to technical error" or "having trouble syncing"


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

GeGe said:


> Exactly, I could never get pass the sign in option. I don't know what comes after that. I get "can not load due to technical error" or "having trouble syncing"


Here is a work around -> Use another Flex drivers phone to sign in. It will say you are logged in on another phone. Hit box to sign in on this phone. Go back on your phone and sign in again. It will give you the screen you are signed in. Hit the box to sign in on your phone. It will give you the red screen again. Hit the back button. Problem should be solved....Hopefully that wasn't confusing but it works.


----------



## GeGe (May 8, 2017)

Thank you for this awesomeness. I'll try that.


----------

